# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Hotels in New Delhi near airport

## mano133

Are you considering staying in a hotel near the airport? There are several reasons why many travelers prefer staying in a New Delhi hotel near the airport. Such hotels provide easy check in and checkout from the city if you are flying. It reduces the chance of running into a bad traffic and missing a flight. It lets you quickly check-in and relax in a comfortable room after a tiring flight. Some hotels in New Delhi near airport even provide complimentary airport pick or drop which saves you a lot of money. Find out good hotels in New Delhi near the airport at a discounted price at .com

hotels in New Delhi

----------

